# KEYSTONE SPRINGDALE RV'S



## alsems (Oct 19, 2006)

HAS ANYONE HAD ANY DEALINGS WITH KEYSTONE SPRINGDALE RV'S. WE ARE THINKING ABOUT BUYING A 2007 T.T. 
I REALLY LIKE THE KITCHEN IN THE END AND THE BIG WINDOWS WITH THE 2 CHAIRS. THIS TRAILER IS THE ONLY ONE THAT I HAVE SEEN THAT HAS THIS FLOOR PLAN. DOES ANYONE KNOW OF ANOTHER T.T. THAT HAS THOSE 2 THINGS TOGETHER.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 19, 2006)

Re: KEYSTONE SPRINGDALE RV'S

Welcome to the forum, Anita.

I don't have anything to offer on your TT request, but I would like to suggest that you not type your posts in all caps.  It is harder to read.

Hope you get some answers.  Did you look into used TTs?


----------



## C Nash (Oct 19, 2006)

Re: KEYSTONE SPRINGDALE RV'S

I think Montana offers the same floor plan but is several notches above the Springdale I think so will probably cost more.  Cougar also has a semilar floor plan and they are pretty good.  No experience with the Sprindale.  Look, look and look again there are lot of choices out there.  Check into construction.  I like the caged constructed TT myself.  SunnyBrook has a pretty good reputation.


----------



## bazzer (Oct 21, 2006)

Re: KEYSTONE SPRINGDALE RV'S

I DONT HAVE ANYTHING TO ADD, I JUST WANT TO ANNOY OLD TEX. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Just kidding! Bazzer UK


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 21, 2006)

Re: KEYSTONE SPRINGDALE RV'S

Some of you guys ... 

...  I might just have to have a long tall drink ....

... of coffee with.


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 17, 2007)

Re: KEYSTONE SPRINGDALE RV'S

I *had* a front kitchen Citation with no slides and one queen bedroom and enjoyed it.  Are you looking at a middle kitchen with a front/rear sitting area?  Check out the Sunset Creek 268FL http://www.sunnybrookrv.com/sunsetcreek/floorplans.php -- Grandview could hook you up with one of those!

I wanted more space, so I just traded up to get a new Innsbruck 36 FRS from Grandview partially because there are several folks in my campground that are repeat customers of his and the Gulfstream brand.  Don't know about the brand yet, but I have certainly been happy with the dealer!  The only other repeat customers that I know of in my campground have had two Springdales for what that's worth.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 17, 2007)

Re: KEYSTONE SPRINGDALE RV'S



Hello and glad to see you here rif7g! 

I was getting ready to say that Sunset Creek and Conquest have a rear kitchen model with a side bay window, front queen bed with super slide outs. We have both brands on order. The Sunset Creek could be here in a week. 

We got the conformation on your new trailer today. All looks well. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 18, 2007)

RE: KEYSTONE SPRINGDALE RV'S



Hello!

I have taken a lot of "guff" from people about owning a Springdale! Frankly...it has been an awesome addition to our life! I have had zero problems to date. The floor plan is what sold us and it is perfect for our needs and budget. We have a mid kitchen with the two chairs and big window in the rear. Very comfortable unit with all the usual amenities of higher priced models. A big step up from the Coleman tent on the back of my Heritage! My advice is to talk with people that actually own a Springdale. Try here for starters.

Good luck!


----------



## Professor Curt (Jan 27, 2007)

RE: KEYSTONE SPRINGDALE RV'S

Hi!  I just ordered a Keystone Springer 250RBS at our local RV show.  We are really looking forward to it.  Previously we owned a 1994 Coachmen Catalinia Lite 28TB with bunk beds for the kids.  Now that they are grown we wanted a more "couple friendly" floor plan.  We really liked the Coachmen and had it for 12 years; we were even active in the Caravan Owners group.  But Coachmen just didn't have the floor plan we wanted.   Plus, Springer offered a few more amenities for the price.  What got us about this one is the large bathroom in the rear and the central Entertainment Center between the front bedroom and the living area.  I've heard good things about Keystone products, and the Springer line is (supposedly) middle-of-the-line for price versus quality.


----------



## delliott (Apr 3, 2007)

RE: KEYSTONE SPRINGDALE RV'S

I owned a 2003 Springdale 266RLL and had no trouble. Its a middle of the road trailler...I upgraded to a higher end 32' Sprinter Copper Canyon. You'll be real happy with the Springdale.


----------

